# "From Russia with Love" - Custom Ti from Triton



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

This may not be the latest 007 Bond movie directed by Terence Young and I'm not willingly falling into an assassination ploy involving a naive Russian beauty in order to retrieve a Soviet encryption device that was stolen by SPECTRE but I am having my first custom road bike built by Dmitry from Triton bikes located in Moscow. 

I'm new to road biking, coming from the world of trail riding and loving my XXL Evo 29er but am now looking to also get into some road riding and due to my Clyde size body have decided to go custom and love the characteristics that Ti brings to the ride and also like the durability of the material. I would love to be able to ride a stock frame but even if I found one that would fit my size I would still most likely flex the frame due to my weight. I'm 6'6" 280 (former athlete) at least that's what my wife says and have decided to go with Triton bikes after corresponding with Dmitry. More on this later...

I got the go ahead from QB1 (aka my wife) to go ahead and get another bike and started looking at custom builders such as Moots, Seven, Lyskey, Zinn, Blacksheep, etc. I would love to keep my money Stateside but looking at some of the pricing on custom frames made me look elsewhere. I realize a Ti frame is an investment and it's definitely an art form to design and manufacture a functional frame designed specifically for you and was very close to putting a down payment on an RSL or CR Moots but in the end I liked what Triton was bringing to the table and just couldn't beat the price. 

Dmitry has been great to deal with and you can tell that he is very excited about his company in Moscow. He's a very busy guy as his company is slowly getting out there and has recently been bombarded with trial, mountain bikes and basically anything you can dream up. Even with him in the middle of setting up his new shop and working on expanding and dealing with shortages of supplies he still takes time to respond to any questions I can throw at him. He truly has made this experience enjoyable. I've read about nightmare custom orders by other shops and feel fortunate that this experience has or is working out for me so far. 

The pricing is right and the start to finish is acceptable for a custom frame. More information is available on his FAQ link. 

We've just about settled on final geometry and are working out the small details and then it goes to the final drawing board and off to production. He uses straight gauge tubing only sourced from mother Russia. The frame may not be ideal for weight weenies but it's exactly what I'm looking for and with Dmitry's experience in frame building with a strong background in street trials I'm confidant he'll build me a solid frame. 

As far as personal build, I believe I'm going to go with the raw finish rather than bead blasted. Component wise I'm going to go with SRAM Force, Enve 2.0 tapered fork, King oversized headset to fit the 49mm diameter head tube and debating about sourcing some 50mm carbon clinchers that folks have been posting up here. I believe Helin Liew has a set of wheels with 32 spokes front and back for added strength. 
I'm still debating on parts and welcome any advice from larger Clyde's. 

Triton has a few bikes in the que a head of mine so in the meantime I'll post up some photos of the Triton shop and initial rough sizing of the frame.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Space holder for future frame pics


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Bunyan for posting these pics. I'm very interested in Triton's work. Please post the frame weight when it's complete.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

I know nothing, but I thought I've read the welds were not supposed to be blue.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Maybe it's the light and angle, but the welds look yellow which indicates impurities (inadequate purging) during the welding process. 

I've seen Russian Ti in the form of Sibex frames and they were pretty decent. I would be suprised if the welds were actually yellow since the Russians are usually very good with Ti. The material is abundant in that part of the world.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Bunyan said:


> ...
> Dmitry has been great to deal with and you can tell that he is very excited about his company in Moscow. He's a very busy guy as his company is slowly getting out there and has recently been bombarded with trial, mountain bikes and basically anything you can dream up. Even with him in the middle of setting up his new shop and working on expanding and dealing with shortages of supplies he still takes time to respond to any questions I can throw at him. He truly has made this experience enjoyable. I've read about nightmare custom orders by other shops and feel fortunate that this experience has or is working out for me so far.
> ...


Very true. But then ... 

maybe I will give more details in a month's time ... do not wish to jump the gun.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

T K said:


> I know nothing, but I thought I've read the welds were not supposed to be blue.


I'm no expert by any means but there's another thread on here somewhere with a great link to different "shades" of welding qualities and what certain colors mean, etc. from what I gather it's the other side of the weld that's also very important and will indicate if you have a good or bad weld. I'm sure the camera can add color saturations that may make the welds look more blue than they really are. 

I'll be sure to post up some close ups when I get my frame and I'm going to go with a raw finish (light brush finish on the tubes) that will show the welds. Y'all can tell me if the welds are up to par or not. Pretty sure my 280 lbs will give it a run for its money either way! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Interesting pics, nice fixtures/jigs. 
A lot of that discoloration might be on the surface only and disappear when the frame is bead blasted.


----------



## merlin3008 (Jul 6, 2007)

BTW...my favorite bond movie.


----------



## flatsix911 (Jun 28, 2009)

Bunyan, thanks for posting the progress photos ... :thumbsup:

For others, here are the links to FAQ / Pricing: 

Triton Bikes - f.a.q.

Triton Bikes - Gallery


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*isn't it odd*



bigbill said:


> Maybe it's the light and angle, but the welds look yellow which indicates impurities (inadequate purging) during the welding process.
> 
> I've seen Russian Ti in the form of Sibex frames and they were pretty decent. I would be suprised if the welds were actually yellow since the Russians are usually very good with Ti. The material is abundant in that part of the world.


that the Ti used to build most of the Blackhawk protos all came from Russia?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Small update.

My frame is third in line now. Triton's engineer will be preparing the final drawing in SolidWorks for me. Once I confirm the final drawings the build will commence. 

The two frames in front of mine are an AM frame and a CX frame.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update...very interested in how all this goes.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

It's moving along. Here's a 3D rendering of my frame. I should be getting 2D plans in a few days. 
Once everything is approved it's off to the shop for the build.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the update Bunyan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

The final diagrams are in to include a 3D rendering and everything looks spot on. I'm excited to turn these tubes into a frame. 
Triton uses the program "BikeCAD Pro" to finalize the proper fit to your individual frame which takes the guess work out of the proper tube length. In my case I just wanted Dmitry to verify my dimensions I got off a custom fitting and the CAD program did just that. All the numbers fell within the recommended ranges. I'm not able to post the animated diagram with my iPad but attached you'll find a static rendering of my ueber Clydesdale frame on my custom bike. 

Hopefully I'll be able to add some production photos soon if Dmitry is able to snap some during the build. 
In the meantime I'll be finalizing my parts for the build and will have to decide on the finish. Raw, bead blasted or hand brushed. 

I'm really enjoying the process and feel like I've really had a part in this build. I've never had a custom frame built before but this truly makes the custom bike experience more special to me. 

I'm looking forward to the real thing.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks again for the update. Looks good! I like the plainness of it including the wright style dropouts. Is the derailleur hanger going to be replaceable though?


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

You are definitely getting lots of love from Russia my friend. Being a Ti junkie myself, I always almost get a hard-on every time I see a good Ti frame. Your Ti frame looks like it will be "bomb proof" with all those beffy tubing. I have never seen a seat stays with a 22 mm diameter tubing before, which is really massive. Better yet tell your Russian friend to use a 1" diameter round chain stays to match the rest of other tubing on the frame. I had a frame that Bill Holland built for me 6 years ago with a 1" dia round chain stays, which was super cool to look at from any angle. It was an overkill for my little body but it was cool nonetheless. Hope to see your frame and bike to become a reality soon. Cheers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks, I'm excited to get this frame rolling as well! Bill Holland makes some nice bikes and I'd love to see one in person especially with 1" chainstays. I can't remember the builder but do remember reading a thread where the chainstays were massive. I don't remember if it was built for a large rider or just for aesthetics? Either way it looked cool. I opted for thicker diameter tubing because I weigh around 280 lbs (former collegiate football and basketball player). I'm sure the frame won't be ueber light but then again, neither am I. :blush2:

@ dongringo, yes, the hanger will be replaceable using one of the above posted paragon machine works replaceable hangers. 

Triton can design the bike however you want it and offers paragon machine works bits or any other feature you want as long as he can get it. Mtbr has a nice thread and Dmitry has recently posted some really exciting new products he's lining up for mtb frames to include possible curvey Ti tubing. You can read about it here. http://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-d...made-russia-anyone-583688-20.html#post9173496
I'm sure a sexy curvey single speed will be in my near future.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The MTBR thread is very interesting, been following it for a while.

Titanium unicycles...who knew there was such a thing??!!


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

very interested in how this goes. keep us updated.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

A few parts arrived and I'm hoping to get word from Triton soon that they're working on the frame. Should be any day now.
View attachment 255603


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been following this builder and his thread on MTBR for 9 mths now and have only seen good comments about his work from owners of his frames ... :thumbsup: I am also waiting for my frame ... 

Just make sure you plan ahead and put your order in EARLY ...


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Waiting for mine too! Hardtail 29 should be in the same time frame as yours.
Hopefully soon.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

BacDoc, 
That's a sick looking frame! What size is it? I'm debating on ordering a HT as well but am going to hold off until I receive my road frame. I'd love to have some swoopy tubes if Dmitry can figure out how to bend larger diameter tubes. 

Make sure to post up on the mtb thread when you get it.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Bunyan,

Size? its custom!  

My size (6'2" 185) is usually between a L and XL or 20-21 production frame.
Dmitry and I went over a few cad drawings and finally settled on a final. I will post on MTBR in the 29 section when I start the build.

I wouldn't worry about strength of his tubes or welds - did you see what those crazy trials guys do to their Tritons? 6' to flat is nothing not to mention what the unicycles get! Weld or tube issues will not be a problem, from what I've seen these russian frames are built like the proverbial brick sh!t house:thumbsup:

You could probably put a flat bar and Ti fork on your frame and jump it!

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## B-Factor (May 5, 2012)

Can't wait to it all finished up complete with parts.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

I hear ya bro! I'm chomping at the bit to get this bike built. I should hear from Dmitry any day now. 
Good news is I've got almost everything I need for the build. Special thanks to the guy on craigslist who sold me a "like new" SRAM Red groupo. Wasn't planing on going with Red but had to jump on the great deal. 
I'm excited to try out my "Clyde proof" 60mm clinchers as well. 
A few pics of my Clyde wheels and tapered fork that's going to be super stiff with my Chris King Inset 5 headset. 

View attachment 256445


View attachment 256446


View attachment 256447


View attachment 256448


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome!

Got some sweet components there.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

I feel like something is missing here. 

View attachment 259945


I keep getting promises that the frame is coming. Should be just around the corner. 
In a few weeks I'm going to have to ask for a "Proof of Life" just so I don't lose faith. ;-)


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Looking forward to your build ... where did you get your rims and fork from?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

did Dmitry run off with the maid and your money?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n said:


> Looking forward to your build ... where did you get your rims and fork from?


I picked up a Clyde set wheel from Helin Liu that they custom built for me. The fork and bars are from e-hongfu-bikes.

I'm trying to build a somewhat budget bike that will be strong enough for my size. I'd love to stay with US products but the prices would multiply. Maybe down the road. 

@ cmg,

I don't think Dmitry would get far. He's a little bit crazy in that he loves his bikes and building equipment. Don't think he could stay away from that too long.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Any updates?

I had the hong fu bars on one of my bikes. Nice bar and very light. I would put something between the clamps and the bar to protect from digging into the bar. When I went to change the brifter position I was surprised at how the clamp cut into the finish of the bar. Not that big of a deal but for your size it may form a weak point over time. Maybe a section of bar wrap between the clamp and bar.

Would love to see a frame with those components!


----------



## errorunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

At your size, I think I would've went with aluminum bars instead. Also for such a nice frame and component set I wouldn't spoil it with those Chinese wheels or fork. I've heard a lot of bad things about them an they are not really that light. You can pick up a pretty nice wheel set for less than 400. IMO, return the bars, wheels ,and handlebars. I don't want to read a thread in the future about an accident you may have.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

@ BacDoc, thanks for the tip. I'll have to look into doing something like that to save the bars. 

@ errorunknown, I was planning on having some Velocity Deep V's laced to White Industry hubs built up down the road. Still debating on the hoops though. 
I really think the bars are going to be fine. Appear very stout. I'm more concerned about the fork. Even with the tapered steer tube. I just haven't gotten much feedback as to which fork would be ideal for a Clyde without spending $700. I've even debated on having a TI fork built up from Triton but don't know if it would be stiff enough. 

Maybe Dmitry could chime in here and give us some expert advice? 

As for the frame, I can't wait to hear from Dmitry (Triton) as to how much longer I'm looking at for delivery.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Can't comment on the wheels but the fork and bars will be fine. The only reason I switched bars was the reach and drop were more than I prefer. I ended up with FSA compact aluminum and these had the drop I want but feel much heavier. Didn't weigh both but the hong fu felt like half the weight and think they will hold your weight no problem. Just watch/protect the shifter clamp contact area.

I have been running that same fork for over a year and even though I'm lighter than you I think my 185lbs has put it to the test without issues. Just make sure the crown race is installed correct and use torque wrench on expansion plug and stem.

The neco head set is pretty good. This head set as most expansion plug units works best when the top of the fork is just below your top spacer and the top cap. Both Specialized and Enve have good links on this install.

That said, if I were you I would pull the trigger for the Enve fork. Nothing wrong with the Hong Fu but the Triton frame with Enve fork would be badass. Run those wheels for a season and see how they ride. If you like them great, if not sell em and get the Enves for the total effect


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Good to hear about the fork and bar. Strictly from appearance they both look top shelf. Course that doesn't say much for structural integrity. 
I almost went with the enve 2.0 fork but figured I'd give this one a chance. I already picked up the Chris King inset 5 headset. Just need the plug rather than the star nut. 
I love the Enve stuff and will probably have a few of their parts on my bike sooner than later. Their wheels are unreal. I'd love a set for my 29er as well.


----------



## errorunknown (Jun 10, 2012)

Bunyan said:


> @ errorunknown, I was planning on having some Velocity Deep V's laced to White Industry hubs built up down the road. Still debating on the hoops though.
> I really think the bars are going to be fine. Appear very stout. I'm more concerned about the fork. Even with the tapered steer tube. I just haven't gotten much feedback as to which fork would be ideal for a Clyde without spending $700. I've even debated on having a TI fork built up from Triton but don't know if it would be stiff enough.


Yeah the bars will probably work, just figured you might want aluminum since you are concerns with stiffness. As for nice wheels on the cheap, you can't go wrong with neuvation, they have an aero set for around 300. Also, Boyd Vitesse are very nice and strong for a little more. They are 23mm wide so that is a bonus. I would stay away from anything with a low spoke count, they look cool but There is a much higher chance of breaking spikes for a Clyde.

Factory Wheels by model - www.neuvationcycling.com


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 5, 2010)

cmg said:


> did Dmitry run off with the maid and your money?


No, Dmitry is working hard on the frames nonstop. Taking short breaks to see his newborn son and wife and then gets back to work 
Shipped out 4 frames this week. Shipping another one during the weekend.

All the tubes had been prepared for the Bunyan's frame and they are waiting for the final welding. Should have some media soon.

Meanwhile working out the second production spot in order to quicken the whole process.
Already welded a few frames at a new place. Doing some final tunes.


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 5, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> I just haven't gotten much feedback as to which fork would be ideal for a Clyde without spending $700. I've even debated on having a TI fork built up from Triton but don't know if it would be stiff enough.
> 
> Maybe Dmitry could chime in here and give us some expert advice?


If you were running disc brakes you would feel the amount of flex the Ti fork will do...
This is taking into consideration your weight.

I use Ti fork and my weight is 97kg now. I can feel the flex but I like it because it provides some comfort on a bumpy track plus if I do a bunnyhop it will land softer.
I can do a full stoppie on a Ti fork and even jump on the front wheel. 

But if you need a stiff fork and you are not a light guy - Carbon fiber would be a better choice I think...


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Yep, looks like carbon is the way to go. I'll give the current fork a chance and may upgrade to an Enve 2.0 tapered down the road. 
How about a few pics of the frame being welded? Should be worked on this week right? 
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

I got a little luv from Russia today! Dmitry sent me a few quick pics of the head tube being machined from a solid piece of Ti pipe. Wicked cool to see the finished reamed HT from what it once was. 

In the below pics you can see the HT machined out of thick wall Ti tube into a smooth 1.5" one.

Dmitry also compared the weight of the newly machined 215mm 1.5" HT to a 100mm 1 1/8" HT. The larger oversized head tube roughly weighs 150g more than a standard 1 1/8" 100mm HT. I'm trying to keep the weight down but am opting for a more sturdy frame rather than a weight weenie build that would flex under my weight. 

The HT will work great with my Chris King inSet 5 and the tapered carbon fork. 

View attachment 262357


View attachment 262358


View attachment 262359


View attachment 262360


View attachment 262361


View attachment 262362


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

You mind saying how much it cost to build a custom TI frame for Russia?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

RoadRunner,

All of his frames are custom built so there are no fixed prices.
However, Triton's web page breaks down the pricing for a basic frame for ya. Check it out. 
Triton Bikes - f.a.q.

He's also got a nice gallery of his customer's bikes.
Triton Bikes - Gallery


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

Bunyan said:


> RoadRunner,
> 
> All of his frames are custom built so there are no fixed prices.
> However, Triton's web page breaks down the pricing for a basic frame for ya. Check it out.
> ...


I guess I should rephrase my question: How much did YOU pay for your frame? I noticed there were no photos of road bikes in the gallery. You must be the guinea pig on road bike frame.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> I guess I should rephrase my question: How much did YOU pay for your frame? I noticed there were no photos of road bikes in the gallery. You must be the guinea pig on road bike frame.


I have no affiliation with Triton and am paying full price. Am I taking a chance? Certainly, but I can't even come close to finding anyone else to custom fab me a "Clyde Proof" frame with the added oversized tubing and ship it to my house for under a grand. 
I'm not the first road frame he's built but in the past Triton has focused on Trials and is now expanding to pretty much whatever you can dream up. 
Triton is expanding their shop and is adding new equipment all the time to include machinery to bend Ti tubes.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

I guess that's not bad if you pay less than a G on the frame. If I can recall, Litespeed used to sell a TI frame for around 2G.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Very cool to see your bike being built from scratch like that, though I feel for you regarding the wait. I am sure when they said they were about to start on your frame you were hoping to have it in four weeks, not that they would start in four weeks. 

Either way, it looks like it will be worth the wait, and a fully custom Ti bike in the $1k range, from a builder that you can communicate directly with, is amazing. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Yeah, the wait has been a kick in the shorts for sure. There have been times that I wanted to scrap it altogether and pony up the premium and pick a US builder but I'm counting on Triton to deliver a solid product for me. At this point I've invested enough time and am so close to the end i can already taste the bugs in my teeth. 
I'd have to say the wait has really been the only negative aspect of the build so far. Dmitry has been excellent on getting back to me and now that the build has started it shouldn't be long for it to be finished. 
I'll update as soon as I receive more info from Triton.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Dmitry from Triton has taken the time to illustrate the build process on my frame. All I can say it doesn't get more custom than this. I feel like I'm right in the work shop next to him discussing my frame. Awesome personal touch! Let's see how many pics the forum will let me load. 

I'll use Dmitry's included explanations to each pic:
View attachment 262575

View attachment 262576

Printed general drawing and drawing for the front triangle
View attachment 262577

Picked up a 34.9mm tube for seat tube
View attachment 262578

View attachment 262579

This is an insert for a seat tube that has inner diameter a but larger than a seat post of 31.6mm
Insert nicely slides in the seat tube
Nice fit, you can't even move it inside
Checked with a standard aluminum 31.6mm seat post. Slides in nicely
View attachment 262580

Dropouts installed on a dummy axle and the axle installed on the jig
View attachment 262581

Headtube installed on the jig
View attachment 262582

Btw here it shows that the dummy axle is exactly 130mm as it is a road frame
View attachment 262583

View attachment 262584

Seat tube installed on a fixture, proper holesaw loaded and we are ready to start mitering
Cutting begins, added some cutting lube
Done!
View attachment 262585

View attachment 262586

Seat tube after mitering and cleaning 
View attachment 262587

Re-checking the final length
View attachment 262588

View attachment 262589

Cleaning the tube after cutting
View attachment 262590

Facing the seat tube so that insert seats straight on the tube end
View attachment 262591

Heat sink for seat tubes
View attachment 262593

Setting up the jig: head tube angle
View attachment 262594

Meanwhile Sasha is welding the insert on the seat tube
View attachment 262595

Cutting the excessive weld off the seat tube 
View attachment 262596

Jig set up, seat tube installed!
View attachment 262597

Seat tube angle set up
View attachment 262598

Seat tube seats in the jig
View attachment 262599

Nice
View attachment 262600

Main tubes and chainstay tubes are ready for the next step!

Tomorrow - tackle the front triangle. 

Thanks Dmitry for providing this insight in your workshop!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, this is fascinating. Thank you for posting this. I hope to see more of this process. Been thinking of going with Triton when I'm ready to order a cx bike.


----------



## RoadrunnerLXXI (Jun 3, 2012)

So what does Triton mean in Russian?


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 5, 2010)

RoadrunnerLXXI said:


> So what does Triton mean in Russian?


Triton or Тритон in Russian - it's an amphibian that can survive both under water and on land. Can climb, run and swim. That's what we feel for our bikes. Functional and versatile.

Cute, isn't it? 

Bunyan, haha you posted all those photos  I took some time to write that email 
I am already taking more photos. Your BB is being machined now since we decided to switch to 73mm.

Thanks,

Dmitry


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow; five months  ! 


Hope your frame is everything you dreamed/waited for!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Wow, great work Triton! It's great to see the frame taking shape. 
Here's a few more pics that Dmitry took for me. 

Machining 73mm BB shell
View attachment 262733


Machining large heatsink out of bronze for 1.5" headtube
View attachment 262734


My 73mm BB shell (for my SRAM Red cranks)
View attachment 262735


Work to be done tomorrow: Headtube heatsink taking shape. Heatsink is used to distribute extra heat during welding and keeps the headtube from deforming. It will also have channels for argon shielding inside the headtube. Along with argon coming from the torch. The heatsink stays hot even an hour later after welding!
View attachment 262736


My down tube, ovalized to fit the BB shell and mitered
View attachment 262737

View attachment 262738


My frame appears! 
View attachment 262739


Top tube - head tube junction
View attachment 262740


Top tube - seat tube junction
View attachment 262741


Seat tube
View attachment 262742


BB shell, and 73mm spacer of the jig
View attachment 262743


BB shell area, everything aligned
View attachment 262744


View from her backside 
View attachment 262745


Ovalized die for the 22mm stays
View attachment 262746


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Sweetness!


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

Triton started advertising on MTBR a while back, and I almost bit on his offering after tons of email interaction for a 29er build that was I doing..but something in the back of my head said it was off.
Bingo! After seeing those pictures and then being reminded about the weld colors from working in a welding shop for several years...it was that. You don't really see what is going on under the sanding and the sandblasting/paint in frames, but some of the pictures were a real letdown. 

I ended up getting a super deal on a Lynskey Pro29 SL, but if I went custom, I would be having a talk with Scott Quiring of Quiring bikes or Form cycles.

What some are mentioned about the colors are here:
Miller - Titanium 101: Best TIG (GTA) Welding Practices


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

dubdryver said:


> Triton started advertising on MTBR a while back, and I almost bit on his offering after tons of email interaction for a 29er build that was I doing..but something in the back of my head said it was off.
> Bingo! After seeing those pictures and then being reminded about the weld colors from working in a welding shop for several years...it was that. You don't really see what is going on under the sanding and the sandblasting/paint in frames, but some of the pictures were a real letdown.
> 
> I ended up getting a super deal on a Lynskey Pro29 SL, but if I went custom, I would be having a talk with Scott Quiring of Quiring bikes or Form cycles.
> ...


Your statement is moot without the pics to back it up (imo).


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

I apologize, I was reiterating what other's mentioned but...since they weren't actually posted..here they are.









































The rest of the eye candy can be found here. I can say though that interaction with Dmitry was decent. He does work to get everything right, and has a great positive attitude to go with it...so I will say that in his defense.
https://forums.mtbr.com/bike-frame-...ium-frames-handmade-russia-anyone-583688.html


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Dubdryver, thanks for the info on the above builders. I've read up on them and have talked to other fine fabricators, however this thread is not about whom I should pick for my next build but rather a write up of my experience with Triton Bikes. So far they've been great to work with be it more time than I expected for the fabrication to start. Are their welds as nice as say a Moots or Kent Ericson? Probably not but then again those frames are in another price range. All I can say is the correspondence with Dmitry has been second to none as far as the custom experience goes and the time he's taking to share the build with me via media is a blast. I feel like I'm right there with him in the shop. 
Do I want nice looking welds? Of course but I'd rather have a strong compliant frame that will handle my large powerful Clyde frame. 
Maybe Dmitry can chime in but in our last communications he told me they no longer have those blue hues on the welds. Russians have been welding Ti for a long time. It's not rocket science to weld Ti but experience and the proper tools definitely help. I for one am excited to receive my Triton frame and beat the hell out of it. I'll let you know if it falls apart on me. ;-)

In the meantime I should have more media from Dmitry tomorrow.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Bunyan said:


> My 73mm BB shell (for my SRAM Red cranks)
> View attachment 262735


How do you plan on using the Red cranks with the 73mm shell? Road cranks are designed to use a 68mm shell and if you install them in a 73mm shell the spindle will not be long enough?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Ligero said:


> How do you plan on using the Red cranks with the 73mm shell? Road cranks are designed to use a 68mm shell and if you install them in a 73mm shell the spindle will not be long enough?


Ah, good catch, that's my bad. Of course I meant 68mm for the road bike. Been having too much mtbking on the brain.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice! Long wait but I'm sure it will be well worth it. It's so cool to see the build process and your drawings on the table. A whole different vibe then going into the big box store and getting a china frame with expensive decals .

As far as the welds go, mine (29 HT frame from Triton), look as good as any I've seen. Color may mean something but most of Triton frames have been trials bikes and unicycles and the pics I saw were pretty damn impressive. 6,8,10' drops to flat, unicycles going down mountain terrain etc. weld failure, even just a few would ruin Tritons rep and they would fail as a business. To the contrary, demand for these frames is high and his business is booming.

Some of us, me included, did not purchase for price point. My order was based on research looking for a bullet proof magic ride and I think these Russian guys got the mojo going on. Building mine now and I plan on riding hard and having fun. I will report on any weaknesses if it happens. So far several have been shipped to the US and no structural issues have been reported, and most are still singing praises after year of riding.

I have been playing around with my frame-pulling, pushing and generally stressing the tubes and stays to see how it compares with other frames in my quiver(carbon, aluminum and steel). I've built up a few frames and can tell that this Triton is pretty friggin strong!

Keep us posted Bunyan, this is going to be an awesome ride! (still think you should go with Enve fork and wheels!)


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

dubdryver said:


> I apologize, I was reiterating what other's mentioned but...since they weren't actually posted..here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow;_ A lot_ of brown in those weld areas!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

BacDoc said:


> Keep us posted Bunyan, this is going to be an awesome ride! (still think you should go with Enve fork and wheels!)


That's reassuring to hear about the welds. I don't have any worries that the welds will be bad. Like you said, they've got the mojo going on. 
Anyways, I'm still debating on the Enve fork. I'll give this current fork a shot and see how she holds up. As far as the Enve wheels, I talked with them and they didn't think they would be a good choice at my weight point. If my China wheels don't hold up I'll probably go with Mavics or a type of hand built wheel. We'll see.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Here she is all ready to be welded. 
Check out those beefy stays! 
View attachment 262956


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow, that Will be a very nice bike!!


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Bunyan said:


> That's reassuring to hear about the welds. I don't have any worries that the welds will be bad.


They should be okay. Triton are only using plain gauge tubing aren't they? And its fairly thick walled as well from the pics.


----------



## dubdryver (Aug 21, 2009)

crank1979 said:


> They should be okay. Triton are only using plain gauge tubing aren't they? And its fairly thick walled as well from the pics.


They may be okay, they may not be, but you can ask any frame builder his opinion about such welds are okay. They may shake their heads in disbelief that such metal was treated that way.


----------



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

dubdryver said:


> They may be okay, they may not be, but you can ask any frame builder his opinion about such welds are okay. They may shake their heads in disbelief that such metal was treated that way.


I agree. The huge wait time (longer than it took to get my custom Moots) gave me more time to research the product. Combined with the wait, the weld images were the other major reason for me to cancel my order. Dmitry was good with it all though.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree, the wait has been longer than expected but I think I'm going to be more than pleased with the final product. I was very close to dropping the money on a Moots but for me to get a custom Moots with oversized tubes stiff enough for my size would have been five times as expensive.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> Here she is all ready to be welded.
> Check out those beefy stays!
> View attachment 262956


Looking nice :thumbsup: !


What are the frame dimensions?

Would you also happen to know the stack, reach, and stand over dimensions?



Did you ever talk about building the front triangle (TT and DT) with 6/4 Ti with Dmitry? And if you didn't, could you ask him if he would/could consider such a build the next time you communicate with him?

I would be interested if he has experience working with 6/4 Ti  !


----------



## Ben. (Aug 12, 2012)

That is the most beautiful bike I have ever seen, and it isn't even built yet.

The pictures are exquisite too!

Bravo soldier!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I'm excited for the frame to be finished and can't wait to build it up and ride it. I can't take credit for the media. Dmitry has done a great job illustrating the build from the ground up. 

I don't have the numbers off hand as far as the stack and reach but here are the diagrams again and you should be able to get the info you're looking for from it. I have not asked Dmitry if he's ever worked with 6/4 Ti but will ask him in my next e-mail. These are all custom frames and Triton can design you whatever you want. 

View attachment 263066

View attachment 263067


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Some more media from Triton! 

Finished the headtube heatsink! It has connector for argon shielding and channels for gas flow in the bronze parts
View attachment 263068

View attachment 263069


Printed more drawings (stays in 1:1)
View attachment 263070

View attachment 263071


Seat stays ready to be mitered for seat tube 
View attachment 263072


Mitering 
View attachment 263073

View attachment 263074

View attachment 263075

View attachment 263076


Seatstays set up on the jig
View attachment 263077


Frame on a jig
View attachment 263078


Stays attached to dropout
View attachment 263079


BB shell area
View attachment 263080


Fusion welding
View attachment 263081


Head tube fusion welded
View attachment 263082


Welding process
View attachment 263083


----------



## Ben. (Aug 12, 2012)

Bunyan said:


> Some more media from Triton!
> 
> Finished the headtube heatsink! It has connector for argon shielding and channels for gas flow in the bronze parts
> View attachment 263068
> ...


That is the nicest frame I have ever seen. When will you get it home?


----------



## carveitup (Oct 25, 2008)

Bunyan said:


> BB shell, and 73mm spacer of the jig
> View attachment 262743


Your comments about the bottom bracket dimensions make me a bit nervous (for you). The image above shows a spacer marked 73mm but you say that you are using a 68mm wide bottom bracket (in a later post). You may want to verify that Dmitriy did use the right sizes...


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow those numbers... it will be huge!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

@ cda455, Dmitry can use 6/4 Ti but it would be more expensive since it would be a single item purchase. If you're interested I'd recommend just sending Dmitry an e-mail. 
He'll answer any questions you have. 

@ carveitup, there's definitely a 68mm bb on the frame. Thanks for looking out for me though. ;-)

I was pleasantly surprised by the overall weight of the frame. I figured it would be at least 2500g with all the oversized tubes and beefie head tube. The frame weighs in at 1852g (a hair over 4lbs). Not too shabby for an oversized Clyde proof frame. 

I may have some pics of the welds tomorrow if Dmitry has a chance to send them to me. 

The frame is very close to being shipped out. I'm just finalizing the finishing touches for the logo and maybe a bit of personalization on the frame. 

View attachment 263183


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

4 lbs is not bad for that beefy of a frame. :thumbsup:

Will the frame be sandblasted or finished in any way?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

I almost went the sandblast route but am opting for a brushed finish. I may have the middle section of the DT blasted with the Triton logo either brushed or polished.


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Great to see your frame being built. Lucky you. :wink:


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Bunyan said:


> I almost went the sandblast route but am opting for a brushed finish. I may have the middle section of the DT blasted with the Triton logo either brushed or polished.


You can't do a brushed finish with blasted logos because then people may get us confused both having oversized titanium frames.


----------



## Ben. (Aug 12, 2012)

Ligero said:


> You can't do a brushed finish with blasted logos because then people may get us confused both having oversized titanium frames.


Wow. That's beautiful.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Oh my, you have to tell me more about your bike! That's a thing of beauty! Love the Enve bits as well. Very nice finish.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ligero said:


> You can't do a brushed finish with blasted logos because then people may get us confused both having oversized titanium frames.



What's the dimensions on that bad boy   ?!!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bunyan said:


> @ cda455, Dmitry can use 6/4 Ti but it would be more expensive since it would be a single item purchase. If you're interested I'd recommend just sending Dmitry an e-mail.
> He'll answer any questions you have.



Will do that; Thanks for the reply :thumbsup: !


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with dubdryver on this one. Take a look at the charts containing the 'unacceptable' colors on these links:

http://www.weldingtipsandtricks.com/welding-titanium.html

http://www.millerwelds.com/resources/articles/TIG-gtaw-titanium-welding/

Personally, I wouldn't trust one. Take a look at the fresh welds in Ligero's thread for his Form Cycles ti bike...I'm no metallurgist, but those look right. Some of the ones in this thread just look scary.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, I guess this ueber Clyde will give this frame a "real world" test. Trust me if the welds are bad, I will break them and Dmitry will repair them. I believe the frame will hold up just fine. Triton has been making frames for years and they have a good reputation as far as their frame toughness goes. 

The above articles do give me a bit of concern but it's just a guideline as one of the articles states. 

"Titanium absorbs elements like oxygen and nitrogen at these temperatures and depending on what reference you use, 800 deg F. seems to be the cutoff for keeping it argon shielded. Discoloration on titanium is not a problem by itself and is more of an indicator that there MIGHT be a problem. Because it is known that it happens in a certain sequence: straw, brown, purple, blue, dull salmon pink, grey with oxide flakes. It is part of the inspection criteria. These images show the varying levels of discoloration."


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's my frame sharing the workbench with a sexy ladies frame. I dig that sloped TT. 
View attachment 263384


Triton made a tool for reaming and facing headtubes and BB shells on a lathe. Before that they were doing this by hand (at the new shop). Sputnik Tool sell them for USD 100 but Triton machined their own. http://www.sputniktool.com/small-tooling/head-tube-reamerfacer-adapter/
View attachment 263385


View attachment 263386


Frame loaded on a lathe
View attachment 263389


Reaming
View attachment 263388


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking good Bunyan! 

Pics of the tools, tubes and drawings is what custom is all about - you got a very special bike coming together! Can't wait to see your build pics.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Almost there! 

Off to bead blasting.
Then final touches on the brushed frame. 

View attachment 264044


View attachment 264045


View attachment 264046


View attachment 264047


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

Ligero said:


> You can't do a brushed finish with blasted logos because then people may get us confused both having oversized titanium frames.


It looks like Troy just got a new Ti frame. It looks too cool with a that racy setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

I picked up some vinyl stickers from a do-it-yourself website. 

View attachment 264498


View attachment 264500


Not sure if I like it or not. Maybe once the bike is built up and the wheels are attached to the frame I'll have a better idea. I believe I can have the vinyl stickers in reflective colors as well. Can't hurt for visibility. I wonder if one is enough per wheel side? 

Well, the frame is back from being bead blasted. I'm just waiting for Dmitry to finalize the frame and it should be ready to ship.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Bunyan ,

This is awesome! Like a decal on the wheel but take that one off and get a new set using the same font that is on the Triton. You will be stylin bro!

I know you've been waiting a long time but the end result is more than worth it. Every time I get to throw a leg over my Triton I get an extra kick of satisfaction, custom Ti bike from Russia - you gotta be kidding me, what an experience!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

As far as I know my frame is finished and is in the process of being shipped or soon to be shipped. The bead blasting turned out great! I received a few iPhone pics of the frame. 
Can't wait to start building this bike and take her for a spin. 

View attachment 265424


View attachment 265425


View attachment 265426


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Stev66en said:


> The two frames in front of mine are an AM frame and a CX frame.


Nice, did you order up a road frame? I read on mtbr that another one was in the works. 
Let's hear about it. Or add a photo when you get it.


----------



## atomiclab (Sep 28, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks atomiclab, I'm looking forward to seeing the whole bike in one piece. 

Dmitry and his Tritan crew did a fine job by the looks of it. Here's the latest installment of photos that Dmitry took for me. Obviously he's got a knack for photography. I think the frame looks beautiful and if it rides half as nice as it looks we'll have a winner. 
I hope the next photo will be of the frame all packed up and ready to ship. ;-)
This bike is ready to be ridden! 

Here we go, bead blast and all...

View attachment 265488


View attachment 265489


View attachment 265490


View attachment 265491


View attachment 265492


View attachment 265493


View attachment 265494


View attachment 265495


View attachment 265496


View attachment 265497


View attachment 265498


View attachment 265499


View attachment 265500


View attachment 265501


View attachment 265502


View attachment 265503


View attachment 265504


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice indeed! Good looking welds and wright style drop-outs are the best. Congrats on the frame Bunyan!


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread is awesome. Bunyan I think your patience will be worth it. The pix are amazing. I showed this thread to my wife and told her I think I've narrowed my Ti options.


----------



## Triton Bikes (Jan 5, 2010)

Bunyan, I am glad you like it 

The road frame was ordered by a US citizen who works in Moscow now. He is not posting here but he may be reading. He has read the whole MTBR thread too.
He came to our shop and I took his measurements right here. He is a light guy, M-sized. The frame will have a classic 1 1/8 headtube. And thus I expect about 1400 grams in weight.

We will also be building a fixie frame soon. And a roadie for Australian customer later. 
Now we are busy with 29ers.

PS: That reflective film is a pain to cut and extract decals... working on it now again


----------



## ijaz429 (Jun 25, 2012)

Really excited to hear about the ride quality on this beauty.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

The frame has shipped and as soon as I receive it in a week or two I should have it built up pretty quick. 
Ride report soon to follow.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Those are some sexy welds. 

Great looking frame!


----------



## klook (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting this thread. 
I've been on the hunt for a "well priced" custom Ti frame builder for a cyclocross frame.
After reading this and the entire MTBR thread I think Triton is the way to go. 
I haven't seen any of his road/cx frames built yet, so looking forward to seeing yours completed.

@Dmitry if your reading. I emailed you today (Jason from Australia). Looking forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Klook, glad you like it. I should be able to give you a good impression here shortly as the frame landed in NY last night. Probably delivered by the end of the week. 

It's been a long awaited frame but I'm sure the wait will be well worth it. 
Dmitry has been a pleasure to work with. He adds a very personal touch to the custom experience. 

More to come soon...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

Great to know your frame is on the same land mass you are on ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Quick Teaser photo. I'll have some better photos shortly and am planing on building it up on Tuesday work permitting. 
First impression is as I thought. Absolutely gorgeous! 

View attachment 266950


----------



## dongringo (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice packing. Look forward to seeing the real thing.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I was going to hold off on posting any iPhone pics but I'm not going to get around to the build til Tuesday now. 
So here's a quick mock up of the frame with fork and wheels. 

View attachment 266999


The frame arrived without any damage and was packaged very well. 
I love the bead blasting of the Triton Logo. It changes depending on how the light hits it. The frame looks to be very stout and I can't wait to build it up and take it for a spin.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Les655ie,

How big of a guy are you? I would focus on a stiff frame/fork and a good set of wheels to start with. What's your budget?


----------



## OldSkoolFatGuy (Sep 6, 2007)

subscribed for road test...


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

So, how's it coming?

Frame looks great. Dying to see the pics!f


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

We tried working on it at my buddies shop. Sadly we ran into a few growing pains of owning one of the first Triton road frames. Four drill bits later we had to throw in the towel for the night. I'll have to sort out a few small items with Dmitry. Nothing major but easy fixes for future road frame builds. 
I can fix most everything locally but am a bit worried about the seat tube. There's quite a bit of play there with the seat tube. 

My buddy is going to work on it tomorrow some more. Good thing is the cockpit and bb went together real smooth. 

Hopefully more info tomorrow.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a pic of the cockpit that went together seamlessly. The black Chris King headset is buttery smooth. 

View attachment 267383


Ran into a small snag with the rear brake install but after reaming/drilling it out to 8mm from 6.5mm it's good to go. 
I left the frame with my buddy who is going to finish up the build today. 

More after I hear back from Dmitry.


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

She's all built up and ready for her maiden. 19.55 lbs not bad for an oversized Clyde bike! 

View attachment 268273


Thanks to my buddy Rob for building up the bike and helping out with the little snags we ran into. I should be able to get my first ride in today. Just waiting on my seatpost and also need to swap out my cranks from 172.5's to 177.5's. 

View attachment 268274


Ride report and better pics to follow.


----------



## asleep at the keel (Aug 24, 2011)

Interested to pick back up on this thread. Did you complete the build?


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Bunyan said:


> She's all built up and ready for her maiden. 19.55 lbs not bad for an oversized Clyde bike!
> 
> Thanks to my buddy Rob for building up the bike and helping out with the little snags we ran into. I should be able to get my first ride in today. Just waiting on my seatpost and also need to swap out my cranks from 172.5's to 177.5's.
> 
> Ride report and better pics to follow.


Looks great, I have been following this thread with interest. Glad to hear that you have overcome the "little snags" - I was worried that you had encountered a big problem. What was the issue with the seat tube/post?


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

paulfeng, 

Turns out the seat tube was reamed to 31.8mm and not the standard 31.6mm. My 31.6mm Thomson Elite setback post was too lose in the seat tube with the seat collar tightened all the way and the top of the seat tube was being squeezed too much for my liking. 
In true Dmitry fashion, he is fixing the problem by making me a seatpost in 31.8mm. Great costumer service. 
He has since then fixed the issue with his reamer as I understand it. 
In the meantime I am able to run a 27.2mm seatpost with a shim. 

I had an issue (may still) with my Carbon wheels sourced from "Helin" (China manufacturer). 
That's a whole mother issue that has nothing to do with the frame. 
The head tube and bottom bracket went together without issue and are tracking fine. 
Hope to get a ride in this afternoon.


----------



## Wadl (Oct 8, 2011)

You should post a pic of yourself beside your bike and a "normal size" one!!!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

All I can say is WOW!!!

What a great ride! Dmitry nailed the geometry on this frame. I don't have much experience on road bikes (all mtb XC up to this point) but the bike sure tracks nice. The frame is stiff, even with my 285lbs and is smooth as butta. The instant power transfer is incredible (compared to my FS29). I took it easy on my first ride to make sure all the carbon bits would hold and give the wheels a chance to "settle" but I was grinning the whole way. Obviously the SRAM Red is a work of art and shifts like a dream. I'm a bit worried on the no name tapered carbon fork as there's a bit of flex at the top of the steer tube but I'll give it a chance before I drop the coin on an Enve tapered 2.0 fork. I'm still working on getting my cockpit and seat position to the correct spots but all in all I've got a great bike that should give me many years of enjoyment. I was a bit surprised by the weight being under 20lbs (19.55lbs) being that it's such a large frame. The size, obviously custom but should be around a 64/65cm. 
I'm guessing the brakes will need some breaking in time as it's night and day from my 200mm hydraulic disk brakes. 

Here are a few close up pics of the final ride including a pic of the bike on my maiden ride. Can't wait to get out there tomorrow and log some more miles! 

Thanks Dmitry for all the great build pics and for supplying a great frame. Best of luck to you and your business. 

Maiden ride
View attachment 268314


View attachment 268316


View attachment 268317


Final touch to the finished frame. She earned the title of the thread. ;-)
View attachment 268318


View attachment 268319


View attachment 268320


View attachment 268321


View attachment 268322


View attachment 268323


View attachment 268324


View attachment 268325


View attachment 268326


View attachment 268327


View attachment 268328


View attachment 268329


View attachment 268330


View attachment 268331


View attachment 268332


I'll update my thoughts on the ride quality and "Clydeproofness" after I log a few more miles.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow! That is a very cool looking road bike!

Tight work on the build, the one change you will probably make is upgrading the fork to Enve. A frame this nice really justifies the additional cost and ride quality it would bring.

I'm sure you will keep getting the same rush I still get every time I throw a leg over my Triton. A custom Ti bike hand made in Russia - you gotta be kidding me - What an awesome ride!

Good luck with it and ride in good health!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

BacDoc said:


> Bunyan ,
> 
> This is awesome! Like a decal on the wheel but take that one off and get a new set using the same font that is on the Triton. You will be stylin bro!


Thanks BacDoc,

I'm pretty happy with the result even though it took a while to get here. 

I took your advice and Dmitry was able to cut me some vinyls in the same font as on the frame. I'm in the process of applying them now. You were right, it looks great! 
I'll post up once I finish them.


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Hot bike for sure. Thanks for sharing this epic and enjoy!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Bike is rolling strong! 

I did my first night ride today and all is well. Still smooth as ever. 

US Capitol in the background. 
View attachment 269151


Now I'm sitting back, enjoying a cold one and watching Monday Night Football.


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Cool shot of your bike, those wheel decals are icing on the cake!

Now you have to get the new Triton head badge-I ordered mine last week

I've seen a few clyde builds and most look a little funky due to the changes in geo to fit the rider, but yours looks very balanced and solid. Bike looks fast just sitting there!


----------



## Bunyan (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty happy how it turned out. The bike feels and handles great. 
I'm just waiting on a seat post that will fit properly on the frame from Dmitry. Maybe I should hit him up for a head badge too. 
How's your Triton holding up?


----------



## BacDoc (Aug 1, 2011)

Bunyan said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty happy how it turned out. The bike feels and handles great.
> I'm just waiting on a seat post that will fit properly on the frame from Dmitry. Maybe I should hit him up for a head badge too.
> How's your Triton holding up?


Still smile like a kid on Christmas morning every time I go to grab it for a ride!

Posted a dirty pic today on the thread over on MTBR. Frame is so tight and solid I would not hesitate to let a Clyde ride it! Still stoked on riding Russian Ti on good ole American trails:thumbsup:


----------

